# If you cancel...you still owe



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Public service announcement for those who don't own a boat. 

If you accept an invitation to go on a fishing trip and then cancel on the captain...you still owe your share of the cost of the trip if your spot is not filled. Now, most captains will not require that you pay. They will likely never mention it. However, I can promise you probably will not get an offer to go again, unless your reason for canceling is very, very good. I'm sure not everyone agrees with me, but if you say you are gonna go, you tie up that spot and trying to fill a spot at the last minute isn't always successful. Don't be THAT guy. Pay your share and you will almost always get another invite. In fact, if you pay your share you will likely get on the top of the list when the captain is putting together future trips. Just my opinion, but I'll bet most, or many, will agree with me.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

xx2^^!!


----------



## marlinchaser (Oct 11, 2007)

I had a guy cancel Thursday night before AL opened to snapper on Fri. No explanation; just couldn't go. You are right, will never get another invite!!


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

So are we talking about charter captains, or are we talking about regular ol' fishermen inviting people on their boats and having them cancel?


----------



## Sirhc (Sep 23, 2014)

I'm not a Charter Captain and the same rules apply. People don't understand the prep work that goes into a days fishing.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Does it make a difference?


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Yakavelli said:


> So are we talking about charter captains, or are we talking about regular ol' fishermen inviting people on their boats and having them cancel?


 I'm talking about Rec guys. But I think the same applies to charter guys.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Shoulda Called me spooney, I could have found a ride and had you and Josh and Dillian winch me in the boat!!!


----------



## Loruna (Aug 3, 2013)

Just seems like common courtesy to pay. 
Maybe next time let them know upfront when they commit to the ride.


----------



## chris a (May 21, 2008)

I agree with you 100%. I've had it happen to me several times. Kinda frustrating.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

jaster said:


> Shoulda Called me spooney, I could have found a ride and had you and Josh and Dillian winch me in the boat!!!


lol. I haven't been fishing in two weeks. Just haven't been able to get it together between work, fishing buddies, kids, etc. This hasn't happened to me in a while, but I was thinking about it so posted.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Happens to me all the time and I understand what u r saying but I don't really worry about it because if I already have everything together I am going no matter what solo or with people don't matter to me


----------



## Capt.Tom (Jan 7, 2016)

Well it's pretty simple, if your paying for your "slot" it's a charter. Hope yall have a captains license, state license.


----------



## Capt.Tom (Jan 7, 2016)

All it's going to take is one pissed off guy to call the CGs on you. So yeah call this guy out that screwed you on money, I'm sure he won't mind a bit. Do you know what the fine is if you get caught running charters with out a license?


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

You hear about it all the time.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

I'd caveat it with, "If I cannot find a last minute replacement, you still owe..."

But yeah, bottom of the list.

Jim


----------



## born2fizh (Feb 6, 2008)

I agree with Capt Tom. You should be able to go fishing without having to have people come and help pay expenses. Yes it is nice when people go with you and offer to help. But not pay for a charter


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

born2fizh said:


> I agree with Capt Tom. You should be able to go fishing without having to have people come and help pay expenses. Yes it is nice when people go with you and offer to help. But not pay for a charter


Do you get many invites without offering?


----------



## born2fizh (Feb 6, 2008)

I would never not offer. But if someone canceled on a private trip I wouldn't be mad and tell him he had to pay any how


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

It's LEGAL to split gas money on a fishing trip.

It's LEGAL to split gas money with a pilot who takes you on an airplane ride.

You cannot profit though without a license.

This has been addressed here many times. There are federal regulations that allow it.

Jim


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

http://www.law.cornell.edu/uscode/text/46/2101

From the above link:


(5) “commercial service” includes any type of trade or business involving the transportation of goods or individuals, except service performed by a combatant vessel.
(5a) “consideration” means an economic benefit, inducement, right, or profit including pecuniary payment accruing to an individual, person, or entity, but not including a voluntary sharing of the actual expenses of the voyage, by monetary contribution or donation of fuel, food, beverage, or other supplies.

Jim


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Common sense and all...

Jim


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Oh good grief... who cares. They either had a good reason to cancel, or they just don't want to go fishing with you.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

jspooney said:


> lol. I haven't been fishing in two weeks. Just haven't been able to get it together between work, fishing buddies, kids, etc. This hasn't happened to me in a while, but I was thinking about it so posted.


Good thing it isn't the same way with morning hunts. ha,ha:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

http://blog.nj.com/boating/2008/03/who_needs_a_sixpack_license.html

The following is reprinted from a bulletin from the National Educational Officer

The Passenger Vessel Safety Act of 1993 added the requirement for having an "uninspected passenger vessel" license (six pac) whenever some form of tangible consideration is being exchanged as a condition of carriage on the vessel. Consideration may be cash, checks, money orders, or in the form of goods.

The issue of sharing of expenses for fuel, providing food and/or provisions for a trip was a concern to recreational boaters as to whether or not it fell within the term of "consideration" sufficient to require a six -passenger license and whether it affected the boat insurance policy. 

Congress amended the definition of "consideration" effective 1 October 1999 to allow voluntary sharing. "Consideration" is now defined as an economic benefit, inducement, right, or profit including pecuniary payment accruing to an individual, person or entity, but not including a voluntary sharing of the actual expenses of the voyage, by monetary contribution or donation of fuel, food, beverage, or other supplies. 

A "sharing of expense" can create the necessity of a six pac license for the operator. ]The key is whether the sharing is required by the owner/operator (license required) or is voluntary (no license required). A guest may offer or request to contribute to the cruise, either in sharing of actual expenses of the voyage, by monetary contribution, or by donation of fuel, food, beverage or other supplies. However, if that occurs, the skipper should make it clear, and while the gesture is very much appreciated, there is no requirement or obligation to do so, but that voluntary contributions are always welcomed. If contribution were to be required, the skipper would clearly fall outside the exception: and a "six pac" license for hire would be required. A skipper should likewise refrain from initiating any suggestion about a "contribution" in order to avoid the appearance that such is required or expected.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Outside9 said:


> Good thing it isn't the same way with morning hunts. ha,ha:laughing::laughing::laughing:


You have a valid point. I would be broke if this rule were in effect...


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Good grief is right. Read what I wrote people. The object of this post is for those who go fishing as an invited guest. It is about proper boating etiquette. I don't know a captain... Including myself...that would require payment for a no show. We aren't talking about a charter. I'm simply reminding folks that it cost the captain money if they say they will show up and then don't. Like I said, I can't remember the last time this happened to me, but it seems to be a common occurrence.


----------



## Capt.Tom (Jan 7, 2016)

So basically what I read here, especially when the tread reads "If you cancel, you still owe". That this is in fact a charter, and this poster is running charters.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

He already volunteered to pay.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Capt.Tom said:


> So basically what I read here, especially when the tread reads "If you cancel, you still owe". That this is in fact a charter, and this poster is running charters.


 Sorry your panties are in a wad for some reason. Learn to read and it should all make perfect sense. Everybody else seems to understand what I said.


----------



## Capt.Tom (Jan 7, 2016)

Sounds like it's expected to "volunteer" payment. Like I said, it's all fun and games till the guy gets pissed, or God forbid there is an accident on the boat. Then story's seem to change. There is no way in hell I would put that kind of liability on myself and my family.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Capt.Tom said:


> Sounds like it's expected to "volunteer" payment. Like I said, it's all fun and games till the guy gets pissed, or God forbid there is an accident on the boat. Then story's seem to change. There is no way in hell I would put that kind of liability on myself and my family.


 Simple reading comprehension is all you need here.


----------



## Capt.Tom (Jan 7, 2016)

Cool, just be very careful who you guys put on your boats. Just saying it can turn bad quick and it's not worth it.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Good grief.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Capt.Tom said:


> Sounds like it's expected to "volunteer" payment. Like I said, it's all fun and games till the guy gets pissed, or God forbid there is an accident on the boat. Then story's seem to change. There is no way in hell I would put that kind of liability on myself and my family.


Just guessing that same "risk" is involved if you ask to split the cost or not.

Asking for a $40 share for gas won't make a whole lot of difference if somebody gets hurt on your boat.

Most of us ask friends, or friends of friends to go out and help split the cost.

What, we should just spend $120 in gas, bait, ice, etc to take our buddies fishing for a day?

You're right though, I won't ask a stranger out to split gas.

Jim


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

#1. Only people who ever fished on my boat were friends/family. 

#2. I've never owned a boat I can't afford to take out on my own.

#3. Shit happens. 

Life pops up sometimes and I'd never accept money from someone who all-of-a-sudden couldn't go due to life popping up...especially friends/family. Ain't it bad enough he had to miss a fishing trip? Now he's expected to pay for everyone else to go fishing without him? I've honestly never heard of such a concept. But then again, I only fish with people I would take out for free anyways.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Yakavelli said:


> #1. Only people who ever fished on my boat were friends/family.
> 
> #2. I've never owned a boat I can't afford to take out on my own.
> 
> ...


For the record I would like this comment 100 times if possible. Well said.


----------



## Capt.Tom (Jan 7, 2016)

Well Jim, yes and no. You should have insurance on your boat, right? If your friend gets hurt or the boat sinks etc... Your insurance will cover any medical bills and maybe even a little lawsuit settlement, no big deal. You have the wrong guy on your boat and the same thing happens he could just say hey it was a charter I paid him money to go, then everything changes. Your insurance company will not pay the claim, and not help in any way if this guy goes after everything you own. It's just a real slippery slope when people pay money to be on your boat, I've been around this deal a very long time and I have seen some things that people have done, things that are not right but they were going after money, bottom line. All I'm saying and you know, just be careful this bad guy could easily be the friend of a friend. Might want to invest in some kind of umbrella policy.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

You're right. Though I'd bet my other buddy would say "We agreed to split the cost..." 

And I don't live my life on tenterhooks.

I'm more than okay to ask guys to split the cost. 

Sometimes it's fun to fish alone, mostly it's more fun, and safer, to take friends. Yeah, I'll ask for gas money.

Jim


----------



## BVANWHY (Sep 24, 2009)

I say sell the boat and buy something you can afford to run without relying on friends to pay it for you. When I had my boat I never asked for money to take people out (nipple runs). I invited them to watch them enjoy what I love, not to pay part of my bills for me. Charters are a different story but for rec. anglers just consider it a bonus if they give you any money or bring beer.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Uber boating, just give me a call at BR-549.


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Not too long ago I was invited to join someone on a late night trip. Unfortunately my elderly Mother who was so gracious to do my taxes that very night wanted me to go to her and my Fathers home after they treated me and my youngest kid to dinner and discuss my tax options available. Given the fact that my elderly Mother felt the need to help me with my taxes and keep her mind sharp at the same time I had to decline on the offer to fish that night. I truly hated to do so especially knowing that the individual that invited me was going out on a limb doing so not knowing me and all. He was trying to help me in a time of need. What a delima it was for me because I really wanted to go even knowing the wind that night would be ugly. Dang it, I wanted to fish! That night I never obligated myself to join in but had I done so and not been able to catch up with the individual that was so gracious to give me the invite it should be expected that I contribute something positive for that night or for future trips. I'd say that its common courtesy. Although I hated to miss the opportunity of fishing with a great PFF member I don't regret the time spent with my parents and my Mothers great guidance. The fish will still be there. I'm sure friends will be there as well.


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

I understand getting pissed because someone pulled a no show when you planned to go fishing...It's just disrespectful...but paying for it is a little over the top...unless I was a charter captain, then it would be credit card up front to hold your spot...and refunds for documented emergencies only...


----------



## florabamaboy (Nov 18, 2011)

Yakavelli said:


> #1. Only people who ever fished on my boat were friends/family.
> 
> #2. I've never owned a boat I can't afford to take out on my own.
> 
> ...


 Well said sir! 
I wanted to add my 0.02 but after re-reading what Yakavelli sad about only taking people I'd take for free anyway. I just couldn't say it any better.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

153 Large fish said:


> I understand getting pissed because someone pulled a no show when you planned to go fishing...It's just disrespectful...but paying for it is a little over the top.....


Simply put!

I agree 100%


----------



## capt'n slim (Feb 8, 2008)

it is aggravating, especially when the person that no shows, is the person that called you wanting to go. I don't ask for them to pay for their spot but it will be a cold day in hell before i extend the opportunity again. Since doing so i have acquired a pretty trustworthy crew over the years.


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

If you have to rely on others that you invite to pay the bill for your fishing trips, you probably don't need to own a boat and be going on fishing trips.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

That dog gone jspooney, put him in the penalty box (take away his thread starting privileged for a day or two).

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

Maybe I need to evaluate my ride sharing .


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

submariner said:


> Maybe I need to evaluate my ride sharing .


Whoa there Ed....don't get carried away. You know....sometimes no news is good news. Just close this thread and open a different one.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)




----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Outside9 said:


> That dog gone jspooney, put him in the penalty box (take away his thread starting privileged for a day or two).
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Lol. I love good conversation. But for the heck of it, I'm going to revise my original post. Here goes...ya'll listen up. 

Public service announcement... To those without a boat.

If you are invited to go fishing and you tell the captain you're in....don't give a flying flip about the captain if you are a no show. Not feeling well? No problem. Get a better offer? No problem. Your wife on your back? No problem. Just decide you don't like fishing? Noooo problem. Just cancel. You don't need an excuse. Better yet, just don't show up. The stupid captain owns the boat and if he has the audacity to expect you to contribute to all the hard work HE DOES to go fishing...well, screw him. He should have thought about that before ever buying a boat. If he wants you to pay a share of the day's expenses then he must OBVIOUSLY be broke and shouldn't be allowed to own a boat. How dare him. And by all means, you should expect another invite. Why should you be penalized by the loser captain (who obviously has no heart) if you don't feel like fishing that day? Your feelings matter. In fact, the world revolves around you. The captain should invite you as many times as it takes for you to get a free day to go. And...he should pay. You deserve it. 

Is that better? Literally lol right now...


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

To be fair, I acknowledged in my original post that not everyone would agree.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

That's pretty PC correct now Jeff. And y'all know that we have to be PC correct. Yea, and remind again about that in my next life, cause I call it like I see it!


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

I tell everyone the same thing. Here are the typical costs for 1 person, 2 person, 3 person etc.... When we put the boat in the water and push off we count up how many are on board. That is who splits it. Everyone knows that if someone skips out their share got bigger. If a person skips once then no harm no foul, if it becomes a habit then they start to get voicemail.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

I'm getting the butter for the popcorn.

Better yet. After the fishing trip you either get back to the dock or to the house with the group of guys and then everybody splits on you leaving you with everything, or they just fart around. That pisses me off to no end. 
Whyme


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

What would jesus do?


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

I'm glad my friends with boats don't think this way. They have always been understanding anytime I've had to say no or cancelled on them and they still invite me just about any time they go. That's why we're friends I suppose. Maybe you aren't really inviting people that are your friends? My friends also usually don't call themselves captain.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

John B. said:


> What would jesus do?


Please tell us.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

jspooney said:


> Please tell us.


You're the preacher... you tell me.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

jspooney said:


> Please tell us.


Just man up and tell your wife she still owes her share for the fishing trip she canceled.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

John B. said:


> You're the preacher... you tell me.


 No, go ahead and tell us. You brought it up so you must know. We're waiting.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Outside9 said:


> Just man up and tell your wife she still owes her share for the fishing trip she canceled.


 Heck no. I gotta sleep with her tonight. She knows where my guns are.


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

Yakavelli said:


> #1. Only people who ever fished on my boat were friends/family.
> 
> #2. I've never owned a boat I can't afford to take out on my own.
> 
> ...


What he said...:thumbsup:

When you start trying to define what constitutes each person's "fair share" of the trip in terms of $$$ it certainly crosses over into a different realm than just a bunch of guys out fishing for fun. Some people contribute significantly to a trip just by their presence or by the level of knowledge they bring. 

I get the point though that those that consistently under contribute don't get invited to go very often. :no:


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Captains and boat owners are two very different things.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

jspooney said:


> No, go ahead and tell us. You brought it up so you must know. We're waiting.


I'd imagine he'd forgive... not hold a grudge... understand that things come up?

Come on man. You're the one that's supposed to be close with god... I don't even go to church.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Wharf Rat said:


> If you have to rely on others that you invite to pay the bill for your fishing trips, you probably don't need to own a boat and be going on fishing trips.


Depends on how many days you want to fish! :thumbup:


----------



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

If your going to make some poor guy who had to back out of a trip pay anyway, you sure as heck better deliver his share of fish fillets to his front door step. 

What an absurd thread. And I've owned a boat and taken friends out for decades.


----------



## fishnhuntguy (Feb 8, 2012)

*etiquette*

Fishing Etiquette from former boat owner, current not boat owner but soon to be another boat owner.

*accept or decline invite
* If accepted....pay you share of fuel, bring an extra sandwich for the captain, when you get back, boat and fish are cleaned by everyone. Usually with us one starts on fish and 2 start on boat. In a hour everyone is drinking a beer and leaving with bags of fish.

***Sometimes I treat capt. for lunch on the way home. If you skip any above then you should not get another invite.

***If you CX you either pay fuel or find someone to take your spot and pay.

My 2 cents!


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

gator7_5 said:


> If your going to make some poor guy who had to back out of a trip pay anyway, you sure as heck better deliver his share of fish fillets to his front door step.
> 
> What an absurd thread. And I've owned a boat and taken friends out for decades.


Now THAT is a fine point! Is the guy getting his share of the fish?


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Wharf Rat said:


> I'm glad my friends with boats don't think this way. They have always been understanding anytime I've had to say no or cancelled on them and they still invite me just about any time they go. That's why we're friends I suppose. Maybe you aren't really inviting people that are your friends? My friends also usually don't call themselves captain.


My friends don't call themselves captain either. A damn fine observation there. Captains have licenses and have every right to argue for expecting a no-show pay. Boat owners simply need to suck it up and go fishing without the no-show and BE SURE to send him plenty pics of how well the day went (even if you have to download and edit pics).


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Matrix shad! It's a pff rule that it has to appear at least once in every thread over 5 pages.lol


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

John B. said:


> What would jesus do?




Since no one answered you, He'd forgive them. 

Matthew 18 21-22

21 Then Peter came to Jesus and asked, “Lord, how many times shall I forgive my brother or sister who sins against me? Up to seven times?”

22 Jesus answered, “I tell you, not seven times, but seven times seventy times.



Easy to say, hard to do in practice. I know I struggle with it. Hard to forgive someone over and over with just as much grace as you forgave them with the first time. But that's what God does for us when we sin over and over. So yeah, that's what I think Jesus would do. Not trying to preach or be on a high horse, but I do want to tell the truth since you asked. Only the spirit of God can give us that kind of forgiving spirit, and it's an ongoing work. It always amazes me when I hear about parents forgiving the murderers of their children and things like that. Only one explanation for that. 

As a former offshore boat owner who used to fish quite a lot, I have had people cancel and while it's definitely disappointing you can't get mad about it. I usually just felt bad they missed an awesome trip. Sure it might cost everybody an extra 30 bucks in split gas but let's be honest- it's about the fun and experience. It's almost always cheaper to go to joe pattis and we all know that. I don't think I'd take money from a cancellation, and if I did they'd be sure to get their share of fish at the end of the day as someone mentioned earlier. I don't know anyone who would habitually cancel on purpose, if they did, sure they'd go to the bottom of the list but no one who really loves fishing would do that. I have a pretty crazy work schedule and can't go as much as I used to, but I don't tell anyone I'm going unless I'm sure I can make it though. Sucks, but life changes. Lots of good things I get to do now that I didn't before.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Glad ya'll had some fun while I went fishing. I must say, I hope some of you guys are better at fishing than you are at reading comprehension. A third grade reading level could have answered most of the concerns raised. But I give you a C+ for effort. I'm especially proud that we could lure JoeZ out from under the dock. Good to see you again, Joe. Of course, JohnB didn't disappoint either. Well played, sir, but I didn't bite. I know that was tough to see such a great pitch just let go. See you guys in the gulf tomorrow. Be safe and tight lines. Oh, and watch for the NOAA patrol boats. They are gonna be thick and checking everyone. 

Oh, and I do have a question. How do I get the guys I'm fishing with tomorrow to understand the difference between boat owner and captain. You see, every time we go out they always respond with "you're the captain" when I ask where they want to dive or fish next. How can I get them to properly acknowledge me as "owner" instead of captain. That seems very important and I want to get it right before things get out of hand. Owner does sound much more natural. Thanks for the tip. 

Seriously, you guys be safe. It's been fun.


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Ummmm I bet it was Kim that bailed on him! Lol


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

halo1 said:


> Dang, I expected more turn the other cheek from you spoon. In your profession it looks bad ! Just my opinion though


What the heck are you talking about? Nobody did anything to me. Who should I turn a cheek to?


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

So did JoeZ pay for his portion after canceling on you?


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Golden Rule works here.

Jim


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

John B. said:


> So did JoeZ pay for his portion after canceling on you?


Lol. Nah. I would gladly take him out just for the friendly banter. I'd say we had a pretty good time at the hunting lease. I wouldn't even let him pay a share of the fuel. He's been more than gracious to me with BW hunting spots.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

jim t said:


> Golden Rule works here.
> 
> Jim


Yessir it does. And that is the point of my original post. Nailed it.


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

jspooney said:


> What the heck are you talking about? Nobody did anything to me. Who should I turn a cheek to?


To me a preacher doesn't insult peoples reading comprehension whether right or wrong. Just shake your head and walk away. I realize it's a double standard. just my opinion though. A preacher can't get sarcastic on an Internet board. I realize your a fisherman and we all get upset but unlike most of us, you might possibly impact future customers with your comments. And I'm not trying to be insulting. Just my thoughts


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

halo1 said:


> To me a preacher doesn't insult peoples reading comprehension whether right or wrong. Just shake your head and walk away. I realize it's a double standard. just my opinion though. A preacher can't get sarcastic on an Internet board. I realize your a fisherman and we all get upset but unlike most of us, you might possibly impact future customers with your comments. And I'm not trying to be insulting. Just my thoughts


Appreciate your thoughts. I assumed everyone on here was a grown up and knew the difference between life or death and sarcasm. If I've offended you, my apologies. If you'll just read what I wrote, all your questions will be answered. It's very, very clear.


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

jspooney said:


> Appreciate your thoughts. I assumed everyone on here was a grown up and knew the difference between life or death and sarcasm. If I've offended you, my apologies. If you'll just read what I wrote, all your questions will be answered. It's very, very clear.


Hahah I'm impossible to offend! I'm married! Hahah everything I do is wrong! Lol


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

i think Jesus would say forget
the fish, i will make you fishers of men.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I don't quite understand the point of this thread. 
What I think it's saying is that some people buy boats that they can't afford to operate without help from their friends ?
I would hope the loss of a fishing partner for the day would be more important than the loss of his contribution for fuel.
Nobody should buy a boat that they can't afford to operate on their own.
I used to work with a guy who did just that. He spent all week trying to line up people to fish with him on his gas hog. This thing had twin Ford 351s and it sucked fuel like no tomorrow. He finally had to sell it because people quit going with him.


----------



## catchenbeatsfishen (Nov 25, 2007)

Maybe I'm missing out on something but if we invite somebody to go fishing on our boat, I see it the same as inviting somebody to the house.
The only expectation is that they be good company (be on time, treat the boat and equipment like theirs, not get drunk and if they smoke stay down wind) and have a good time. That's it. If they want to bring bait or share expenses fine but not expected.
If I can't afford bait and gas. I don't go.
That just makes sense to me


----------



## startzc (Feb 4, 2013)

I dont have friends that would screw me over like that. If they do they wont be friends and they damn sure wont be welcome on my boat. It's one thing to have a life emergency but if you wake up late or just flake you should at least offer to pay if your slot wasn't filled. It's called the golden rule, i wouldn't do that to anyone so I expect the same. And Capt Tom, please stop talking...


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

Maybe PFF should eliminate the share ride section of the forum. That would solve the issue of a boat owner sharing his/her boat with the expectation that the riders share the expense of the trip. I went out yesterday, we didn't do that well, but both parties paid more than I said would be their share. Never guess who will be on my short list next time I am looking for fishing people.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Jspooney....you keep saying evetyone has a reading comprehensive problem.....maybe it you. To paraphrase your post.....i invited you so you OWE me for the trip whether you make it or not.

That makes it a for hire situation, under the licensing regulations....because, according to your own statement, you are demanding payment. Thst is not a voluntary contribution....you threw that out when you said you were owed.

Now....you say it is because of the preparation of the boat? Again....you are aski g money for a task. You don't get the boat ready if you are going by yourself?

You made it sound like without people paying to go, the boat would not have gone out.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Damn, I just burned the popcorn.
Whyme


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

WhyMe said:


> Damn, I just burned the popcorn.
> Whyme


I hate it when that happens!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

First, Jesus only fishes on Contenders and Cape Horn's.

Second,... Nevermind. I'm staying out of this one.


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

Doesn't appear that "most or many" agree.


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Lol


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

I invited four people to an Edge trip and every one of the sons of bitches canceled... I just went anyway and caught their fish limits...


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

thanks for taking us out dennis!
that bft is yummy. way better than bonita.
how much do i owe ya?


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Jeff, 

How much do I owe you?


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Need a picture of the woman that made him cancel.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

BananaTom said:


> Jeff,
> 
> How much do I owe you?


You're a funny man, Tom. Last time we fished together was???? I think it's about time again, don't you?


----------



## Capt.Tom (Jan 7, 2016)

jspooney said:


> You're a funny man, Tom. Last time we fished together was???? I think it's about time again, don't you?


Make dang sure you give a credit card number before you commit.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Well, when I invite people on my boat, I dont expect anything. I have already planned to cover everything because they are my guests. If they dont show, I am still going and my cost is no different either way.

Now what usually happens amongst my friends is this: No matter whose boat we are going on, there is usually a mad scramble to see who can get their debit card in the pump first to fuel up the boat. While that fiasco is going one, one guy has usually slipped away and into the store. He will come back with bags of refreshments and ice... If someone managed to not pay for gas/ice/drinks, he is usually pouting and being razzed for being slow on the draw... Nothing else is expected of him except to take it! haha

Now when I am invited one someone else's boat, I offer to pay my fair share or more...


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

NoMoSurf said:


> Well, when I invite people on my boat, I dont expect anything. I have already planned to cover everything because they are my guests. If they dont show, I am still going and my cost is no different either way.
> 
> Now what usually happens amongst my friends is this: No matter whose boat we are going on, there is usually a mad scramble to see who can get their debit card in the pump first to fuel up the boat. While that fiasco is going one, one guy has usually slipped away and into the store. He will come back with bags of refreshments and ice... If someone managed to not pay for gas/ice/drinks, he is usually pouting and being razzed for being slow on the draw... Nothing else is expected of him except to take it! haha
> 
> Now when I am invided one someone else's boat, I offer to pay my fair share or more...


This^^. I'm going anyway even if no one shows up. Your crowd sounds a lot like my crowd!


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Hang with good folks and weed out the drama and the slackers...

Aint got time for that! haha


----------

